# Any success with poor quality expanding blasts with FET



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Well today has knocked me, rocked me and chuffed me off!!!

My two days embies had developed into very poor quality blasts so they had to be destroyed. 

We then decided to thaw our last two blasts which were top grades at the time of freezing but now thawed they have down graded with 10% cell loss. At the time of transfer they still couldn't tell me the grades as they were still expanding.. Not really sure what this means.. Can anyone help me?!?!?

I feel like this is a failiure before it's even began.. can anyone share any of their stories as I really need some help as my PMA has been blown out the window today xx


----------



## Morgan1 (Nov 30, 2011)

Hbkmorris - just to say stay psitive hun, one of the ladies on our thread had posted a positive story of someone she knew. Dont let it stress you out hun, just try and relax, keep your chin up...heres hoping for a BFP!


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Honey fingers and toes crossed for you    


Your embies are right where they need to be to grow       


Mini xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Honey don't despair!!! On my fet last year we thawed our last three frosties. One perished, one was fine and the third was very poor quality lost cells etc. They put the fine one back and also the poor quality one - they said to me it couldn't do any harm so might as well seemIng as it hadn't perished. Anyway here I am a year later with gorgeous miraculous twin boys!!! BOTH embryos stuck! Even the poor little fella that they held out no hope for!!

Just had to share with u cos u need to keep positive!!

WishIng you all the luck in the world xxxxxx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank you ladies you've inspired me loads..

MissTC. What fantastic news to read.. Can't believe after all your tx that finally you were graced with twins and when they said one was poor quality.. I really hope one day I can share the same news but I do fear the worse as I woke with my hormone head that tends to come prior to AF starting!! I hope not but I am feeling a bit    about it. 

Yesterday afternoon I started with a few cramps which I was delighted with but then today nothing and a thick muffled head arrrrgh i've also started with indigestion which I don't normally suffer with so that's driving me crackers.. 

I hope and pray that I one day will be as lucky and have a beautiful baby of my own failing that i'll have to think that 2012 HAS to be the year I become a yummy mummy xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Just popping in to say am thinkIng of u hun! Less than a week to go now - hope u managing to stay positive xxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Just want to wish u lots of luck for tomorrow honey xxxx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank you MissTC.. It was a BFN as I guessed it would be. I'm heartbroken & gutted now as I'm not sure I can take anymore rejection of negative pg tests. 

I've booked a review apt for January 26th (earliest apt they have) in which time I need to get my head straight and focus on ME.. I need to lose about 2-3 stone then I maybe able to look forward for this IVF has mentally destroyed me and I feel like im a nothing with no meaning in life. 

Thank you so much for all your kind words & support, have a super chrimbo. Love Hx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

I am so so sorry honey - believe me I do understand what you're goIng thru I honestly do. I know there's nothing I can say to help so just know I'm here if u need to talk, just pm me

Take good care xxxxxxx


----------

